# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Can someone please check my French sentences??? Part 2

## Kim_2320

Elle s’habille en chemise gris, en jupe blanc, et en foulard jaune. 
Elle s’habille en manteau

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]Elle s’habille en chemise gris, en jupe blanc*he*, et en foulard jaune. 
Elle s’habille en manteau

----------


## Оля

Why "Part 2"?   :: 
So in which topic should I post my sentences now?   ::

----------


## Kim_2320

We're dealing with reflective verbs in class and my teacher required me to conjugate the verbs like this: 
Je = m'habille
Tu = t'habilles
Ils/Elles = s'habille
Nous = nous habillons
Vous = vous habillez
Ils/Elles = s'habillent  
Does this make any sense to you now? I'm not so sure.

----------


## Kim_2320

> Why "Part 2"?  
> So in which topic should I post my sentences now?

  I decided to start a "Part 2" thread because I've noticed that my original thread covered 11 pages. I was actually surprised when I first saw the outcome.  
Please continue with my original thread if you want to write your sentences. I would like this "Part 2" thread for my own sentences.

----------


## Spiderkat

> We're dealing with reflective verbs in class and my teacher required me to conjugate the verbs like this: 
> Je = m'habille
> Tu = t'habilles
> Ils/Elles = s'habille
> Nous = nous habillons
> Vous = vous habillez
> Ils/Elles = s'habillent  
> Does this make any sense to you now? I'm not so sure.

 It does and I understand what you're saying. You want to use the verb "s'habiller" and make several sentences.
What I tried to say is that your sentences have to make some sense.  
Here are a few examples...
- je m'habille rapidement
- tu t'habilles en clown
- il/elle s'habille pour l'

----------


## Kim_2320

The unit I'm currently studying is on fashion. I am required to make a collage and include descriptions for the pictures I'm going to use. I am supposed to list the clothes the model in my pictures are wearing, using the "s'habiller" format.  
Here is an example my teacher gave me: 
ex.) Je m'habille en tee-shirt bleu. 
And if there are more than one article of clothing to describe, I must add another "en" in front of each article. 
ex.) Je m'habille en tee-shirt bleu et en jean.  
Do you agree with the examples?

----------


## Spiderkat

I personally never use this verb to describe each piece of clothing nor their colors but the way I dress. But since you have to follow your teacher's instructions then I would say "je m'habille en jean et en t-shirt bleu" although I prefer "je m'habille en jean avec (un) t-shirt bleu". 
When you say "je m'habille en t-shirt bleu", to me it sounds like it'll be the only thing you'll be wearing plus the fact that it sounds odd.  ::    
Out of curiosity, do they teach you French or French Canadian?

----------


## Kim_2320

I see your point.... but this is how my teacher wants me to write it. I'm not sure if what I'm learning is original French or French-Canadian, but I  believe that what I'm taught is French-Canadian since French isn't my teacher's first language. However, she studied French in Canada so that's why I'm assuming she's teaching me French-Canadian. 
Spiderkat, you're very helpful and I appreciate it.

----------


## Spiderkat

The grammar part remains the same but some of the vocabulary has a complete different meaning besides their own words and they may sometimes say things differently than how people do in France.  
It reminds of the few weeks I spent there in Quebec. Several times I had some trouble to understand what they were saying to me because of either how they were talking or the words sounded a bit unfamiliar.   ::

----------


## Kim_2320

I took French Immersion for 6 years back when I was in elementary school. I'm in grade 10 now and what they teach in my French class is rather basic. I'm aware that I'm ahead of my class due to the 6 years of French, but I still have some difficulty. I would try to say a sentence in French, but I would stumble across a word I can find the French word for. You know what I mean. It's been 5 years since I've taken French Immersion. I remembered last year, I was on vacation in the Rocky Mountains and their was a couple from Montreal who spoke French to each other. I couldn't remember a word they were saying and I thought they spoke too fast! Even though I am familiar with the way the French  talk because my teacher back in grade 4 spoke the same way.  
This just proves what years without French can to do you. You just lose it. 
How many years have you taken French?

----------


## Spiderkat

> [...]
> How many years have you taken French?

 Since I was born. I'm French from head to toes.   ::   
You just need to work on your listening skill to get used to the sounds again and all of your six years of immersion of learning should surface some day since a lot of things are more or less familiar to you already.

----------


## Kim_2320

Yeah, I understand, but it's really hard because I'm not surrounded by people who speak French, so I don't have the opportunity to speak the language. My French teacher would start a conversation with me outside of class and that really helps, but it's not the same as when I'm with people who speak French. 
Perhaps I will travel to Quebec if I have the chance and chat up with a stranger.

----------


## Spiderkat

> ...
> My French teacher would start a conversation with me outside of class and that really helps, but it's not the same as when I'm with people who speak French. 
> ....

 How come? Probably because of your teacher's status which might create some kind of psychological barrier and makes you feel unconfortable. If you really want to talk with French native speakers or simply French speakers without moving out of town then you may want to try some programs or sites that have been created for that purpose.

----------


## Kim_2320

If I was to talk to my teacher in French and compare that with being surrounded by people who speak French on a regular basis, it's different. First of all, my teacher is the only one I see most of the time, who speaks French to some degree. I can talk to her, but she's not free most of the time to have conversations with me.
If I was to surround myself with people who speak French, like in a school for example, where everyone is required to speak French, then I can adapt myself to that kind of environment. Do you know what I mean? It's really different.

----------


## Kim_2320

Spiderkat, I will need your help once again. Can you please check my corresponding questions to the following questions and let me know if I should make any corrections? Thanks! 
This is an example from my worksheet: 
ex.) Qu'est-ce que vous prenez?
Answer: Que prenez-vous? 
1.) Qu'est-ce qui se passe?
Que passe-se? 
2.) Qu'est-ce que vous faites?
Que faites-vous? 
3.) Qu'est-ce que tu as dit?
Que dit-tu? 
4.) Qu'est-ce que qui vous arrive?
Que arrive-vous? 
5.) Qu'est-ce que tu deviens?
Que deviens-tu? 
6.) Qu'est-ce que vous voulez?
Que voulez-vous? 
7.) Qu'est-ce que tu as d

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]Spiderkat, I will need your help once again. Can you please check my corresponding questions to the following questions and let me know if I should make any corrections? Thanks! 
This is an example from my worksheet: 
ex.) Qu'est-ce que vous prenez_?
Answer: Que prenez-vous_? 
1.) Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe_?
Que se passe-t-il ? 
2.) Qu'est-ce que vous faites_?
Que faites-vous_? 
3.) Qu'est-ce que tu as dit_?
Qu'as-tu dit ? 
4.) Qu'est-ce qu'il vous arrive_?
Que vous arrive-t-il ? 
5.) Qu'est-ce que tu deviens_?
Que deviens-tu_? 
6.) Qu'est-ce que vous voulez_?
Que voulez-vous_? 
7.) Qu'est-ce que tu as d

----------


## Kim_2320

> In French you must leave a space between these signs ?!:;

  I was thinking about that, but the questions on my worksheet doesn't have a space between the question mark and the word. 
I find this odd since I've never followed it's punctuation rules when I was in Kindergarten, so I assume that French-Canadians don't use it. My teacher didn't mention anything about it to me so I don't think she will care too much about it.

----------


## Spiderkat

In France there's a typographical norm and it says that a space must be inserted between a double punctuation and the word that precedes it. 
The Canada is an official bilingual country which might make it kinda hard to figure out which norm exactly they follow, English or French typography. 
PS. I just read a few things about this matter and it seems that the French Canadian typography has its own rules.

----------


## Kim_2320

How about this? 
example: 
Question: Quel temps fait-il ?
              - Il pleut. 
This time, I will need to write a question that corresponds with the given answer. There are 8 questions. 
1.) My response: Quel jour arrivera-vous ?
     Given answer: - Nous sommes mardi. 
2.) Qui est-

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]How about this? 
example: 
Question: Quel temps fait-il ?
              - Il pleut. 
This time, I will need to write a question that corresponds with the given answer. There are 8 questions. 
1.) My response: Quel jour est-on ? or Quel jour sommes-nous ?
     Given answer: - Nous sommes mardi. 
2.) Qui est-ce ?
     - C'est le professeur d'histoire. 
3.) _ Quelles ville[color=red]s avez-vous visit

----------


## Kim_2320

Once again, it's 5 years since I took French Immersion, so I don't remember. The activity that I'm currently doing is more advanced than what the rest of the students in my class are doing. My teacher gave me this worksheet because she noticed that I'm ahead of the class and assumed that I'll be able to handle these kind of questions. 
In reality, that is not the case. I may be more advanced than my class, but I only know the basics! Do you know what I mean?  
And I am clueless as to what I should write as a question for the #2-6. Maybe you can give me the answers for questions #2 and #5, and explain it to me so that I can apply it to the remaining questions.

----------


## Kim_2320

I also posted these sentences on a Canadian forum yesterday, but I haven't received any replies yet. Can you verify if they are correct? 
1.) Je trouve que les v

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]I also posted these sentences on a Canadian forum yesterday, but I haven't received any replies yet. Can you verify if they are correct? 
1.) Je trouve que les v

----------


## Spiderkat

> Once again, it's 5 years since I took French Immersion, so I don't remember. The activity that I'm currently doing is more advanced than what the rest of the students in my class are doing. My teacher gave me this worksheet because she noticed that I'm ahead of the class and assumed that I'll be able to handle these kind of questions. 
> In reality, that is not the case. I may be more advanced than my class, but I only know the basics! Do you know what I mean?  
> And I am clueless as to what I should write as a question for the #2-6. Maybe you can give me the answers for questions #2 and #5, and explain it to me so that I can apply it to the remaining questions.

 I know what you mean and I would describe your situation as sitting at the same time on two chairs side by side and none of them is the right one for you.   ::   
Here are the questions I would ask to match the given answers. If you don't really understand why I chose these sentences then let me know and I'll try to explain. 
2.) - Par o

----------


## Kim_2320

[quote=Spiderkat]
8.) Je trouve que les imprim

----------


## Spiderkat

> For #8, I meant false imprints. 
> For #9, I meant ballet flats.... the flat kinds people wear as a fashion, not the actual ballet shoes ballerinas wear.
> I am wondering why I can't use "populaire" for last question....  
> I already corrected my sentences and I thought it was logical to use qu'elles rather than qu'ils when describing feminine articles of clothing. I forgot about it but thank you for reminding me. I'll remember it for the next time!  
> For the questions #2-6, I don't understand it well and you don't need to explain it to me because I'm not going to focus on that area much. The rules are just too complex for me to learn in a short period of time. I don't use the language regularly so it's hard for me to catch up on it, but I've made the corrections though.

 Sentence #8, what are false imprints for you?
Sentence #9, I googled it to see what you meant. I would call these "chassures souples sans talon" because I don't know much about fashion and since I no longer live in France I kinda lost track on how they call things over there. 
To me in this sentence "courant" has the meaning of common/ordinary and "populaire" would have the meaning of something more fashionable. Probably because I'm thinking of the leather outfit that bikers wear with the foam parts sewn in.

----------


## Kim_2320

By false imprints, I meant materials like fake leather, fake reptile prints.... on the clothing.

----------


## Spiderkat

> By false imprints, I meant materials like fake leather, fake reptile prints.... on the clothing.

 I see, you're talking about imitations and the translation would be "produit contrefait" or "contrefa

----------


## Kim_2320

I am currently writing paragraphs for my 1940s Fashion collage. Can you please check them for me? I wrote the English version in paragraph just in case you don't know what I mean in the French version! Thank you very much. 
1.) Voici Shirley Temple dans l’ann

----------


## Spiderkat

I directly translated from the English parts and if you have any questions to ask, please do. I kind of guessed sometimes since I can't see what all of this if about exactly. 
Dans le d

----------


## Kim_2320

Hello Spiderkat! 
I got my teacher to correct my paragraphs today, but I've considered your corrections, which was different from what she had corrected. 
Thank you.   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

Could you write some of it just for my own curiosity.   ::  
Did your teacher just correct the sentences in French or did you also provide the English ones because this would explain the difference.

----------


## Kim_2320

Oh, I wrote my paragraph in French and had it organized on a poster board. I can't remember all the errors that she had corrected since I don't have my poster with me right now, but I do know that when my teacher corrected it, she told me that "early 1940s" in French, isn't "la d

----------


## Spiderkat

Actually none of them make sense and I don't think that's even French, at least not the French we speak or teach in France. We say either "au d

----------


## Kim_2320

Yes, I meant it as the noun and what it is describing....
I'm not very familiar with the Parts of Speech, but I guess "t

----------


## Spiderkat

In your sentence "relaxed hair" would be hair moving freely along the lower part of the head and the neck towards the shoulder, right? 
When talking about hair or fur as a natural color we say "roux/rousse" and not "rouge". But if you're talking about a dye applied to the hair and does look the color red then you may say "rouge". 
To form the plural you always add an S whatever the word is. Except for the nouns "bijou, caillou, chou, genou, hibou, joujou, pou" which end with an X. Also, the nouns ending "-al" end with an S in plurial except these ones "bail, corail,

----------


## Kim_2320

A little note, how would I write "Canada's #1 fashion magazine!" in French?

----------


## Spiderkat

> A little note, how would I write "Canada's #1 fashion magazine!" in French?

 I would say "premi

----------


## Kim_2320

Is this correct? 
1.)  Commencer de la droite allant dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre
      (starting from right going clockwise) 
2.) J’aime les v

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]Is this correct? 
1.)  Commencer de la droite allant dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre
      (starting from right going clockwise) 
2.) J’aime les v

----------


## Kim_2320

I had the photos arranged in a certain order and I want to describe them. I want to refer to the photos, starting on the right, and going clockwise.... 
What is the best way to describe it in this manner?

----------


## Spiderkat

> I had the photos arranged in a certain order and I want to describe them. I want to refer to the photos, starting on the right, and going clockwise.... 
> What is the best way to describe it in this manner?

 Well, if the photos are presented vertically I would say "de haut en bas" as you point the first one on the top, and horizontally "de gauche

----------


## Oggi

I can tell you that a university education is no guarantee for the reliability of correct grammar. I once had a teacher in German. She was Norwegian, and told that there were things in German she could NOT write because it sounded too Norwegian. But I who had no such University exams, but who had read a lot of German, could actually prove her wrong. The case is that we have received much of our construction of words from German, and many patterns are the same, though the language is different. If the teacher has not managed to connect the languages in this way, or to see paralelles in those two languages, the way to mistakes is short. When the teacher says this and that it should be possible to make an argument, and show the teacher by demonstration the difference between "porter" and "s'habiller".

----------


## Kim_2320

Wow, I'll keep that in mind! Well I've never really been confused between the languages I already know, but I guess it could happen. 
Spiderkat, how would I write the folloing sentence in French: 
"For most of my life, we moved around a lot. I was exposed to many different environments and people as a child."

----------


## Spiderkat

> Wow, I'll keep that in mind! Well I've never really been confused between the languages I already know, but I guess it could happen. 
> Spiderkat, how would I write the folloing sentence in French: 
> "For most of my life, we moved around a lot. I was exposed to many different environments and people as a child."

 I'm sure there are differents ways to translate it depending on how close you want to stick to the original sentence. My try would be "Nous avons beaucoup d

----------


## Kim_2320

Isn't it, "milieux diff

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]Isn't it, "milieux diff

----------


## Kim_2320

Wow, that's a bit confusing..   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Wow, that's a bit confusing..

 It happens sometimes depending on the type of article (indefinite, definite, partitive, none) and kinda affects the word order. Here are examples. 
- diff

----------


## Kim_2320

Well I'm unfamiliar with the types of articles. I don't recall learning about it during my years at French Immersion so I'm not really sure. But I kind of see your point. French is harder than I thought! 
I am currently working on a scrapbook presenting my life. I have many sentences that I'll need you to check and make any possible corrections. I'll post a little at a time as I'm working on it over the holidays. Do you mind checking it over for me? I really appreciate the help you have given me so far. 
This what I have as of right now:  
Bonjour! Je m’appelle Kim. Je vous pr

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]... 
This what I have as of right now:  
Bonjour! Je m’appelle Kim. Je vous pr

----------


## Kim_2320

Oops, I accidentally left out "j'ai

----------


## Spiderkat

> ... 
> I also have some questions.. 
> According to my teacher, she told me that I have to put a _d_ and an apostrophe before the month because it begins with a vowel. That was how she corrected me when I didn't do that. 
> What do you think?

 I would say like every word that begins with a vowel. You don't put a _d'_ just before each month but only when it makes sense in the sentence to add one. Here are some examples.
- il est parti au mois *d'*ao

----------


## Kim_2320

I don't remember it... it still sounds weird to me though and I don't feel comfortable using _c'est_ to describe a person even though I think you may be right. I don't want my teacher to mark it wrong just in case she doesn't know. 
How about this as an alternative? 
Je m’entends souvent bien avec [b]ma m

----------


## Spiderkat

It may sound weird to you probably because you're not a French native speaker and still see French syntac as English one. There's nothing wrong about replacing them by _c'est_ simply because this is how the French sentences are built and work.  :: 
Here are other examples.
- he's the friend I told you about = c'est l'ami dont je t'ai parl

----------


## Kim_2320

Okay.. 
How would I write "He does not care about me." in French. 
And for now, I have this paragraph... 
J’avais cinq ans quand j’ai commenc

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]Okay.. 
How would I write "He does not care about me." in French. 
And for now, I have this paragraph... 
J’avais cinq ans lorsque j’ai commenc

----------


## Kim_2320

I meant to say that my classmates missed me, so "They missed me a lot." 
For the first sentence of my paragraph, why must I write "lorsque," rather than "quand." On my sheet, my teacher had also put in her sentence the word "quand," so I just followed her format in writing this sentence.
This is it,
[i] ex.) J'avais 5 quand j'ai commenc

----------


## Spiderkat

If they missed you then don't change the correction I made. 
It's to avoid repeating the same sound one after another and make the sentence sound a bit prettier to the ear. That's why I replaced it by _lorsque_. I wrote it in blue and not in red because it's not a mistake but simply because it sounds better that way.    ::   
Here's the explanation.
- j'avais cin*q ans* quand...
The liaison between _cinq_ and _ans_ sounds exactly like the following word _quand_. 
Simply because the use of _d'_ here doesn't make sense in French. You write [i]d'o

----------


## Kim_2320

I guess I would never know what sounds better in French unless I'm exposed to the language most of the time.  
How about this: 
En

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]I guess I would never know what sounds better in French unless I'm exposed to the language most of the time. 
[...] 
And if I was to say, _I loved_ would it be J'aimais/ai, or J'ai aim

----------


## Spiderkat

> ...  
> How about this:
> ...

 I started to correct but I think I'm gonna need the English version so some of my corrections will make sense among what I don't need to correct.  ::

----------


## Kim_2320

Okay thanks!  
Here is the English version: 
In elementary school, my favorite teacher was Mr. Blanchet. He was my grade four teacher. I liked Mr. Blanchet because out of all my teachers at French Immersion school, Mr. Blanchet is the most fluent in French. French was his native language. But I did not like Mr. Blanchet as a teacher at the beginning. I thought he talked too fast. I could not understand much of what he said at the beginning. After a time, I ajusted to his speech. When I think back to my year with Mr. Blanchet, I am glad I had him as a teacher. My favorite subject in his class was science because Mr. Blanchet would let his students dissect the animals he hunted in one of his hunting trips.

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]...
How about this: 
[color=red]

----------


## Kim_2320

Thanks.. I simply put "quatri

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]Thanks.. I simply put "quatri

----------


## Kim_2320

I have a question.  
In this sentence, [i]J’

----------


## Kim_2320

[quote=Spiderkat][quote=Kim_2320]Thanks.. I simply put "quatri

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]I have a question.  
In this sentence, [i]J’

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320][quote=Spiderkat][quote="Kim_2320":2on9wlba]Thanks.. I simply put "quatri

----------


## Kim_2320

If I decide to write, [i] Il

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]If I decide to write, [i] C'

----------


## Kim_2320

Yes, French speakers in Quebec talk differently from those in France. Like my teacher said, "The two languages do not complement each other."   ::  
I decided to settle with, [i] C'

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]Yes, French speakers in Quebec talk differently from those in France. Like my teacher said, "The two languages do not complement each other."   ::  
I decided to settle with, [i] C'

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]... 
I would like you to correct the following sentences for me. I included the English version in bold, just in case. 
Mon p[color=red]

----------


## Kim_2320

^Yes, that's right.

----------


## Kim_2320

How would I write, "I was three months old?" Beginning with J'avais....

----------


## Spiderkat

> How would I write, "I was three months old?" Beginning with J'avais....

 "J'avais trois mois".  But of course you will have to write something else to this if you want it to have the same meaning as "J'

----------


## Kim_2320

Oh, I only meant to say that I was three months old when I said my first word as a child so I wrote in, _J'avais trois mois._ 
And finally here is the last part I would like you to correct: 
I find it quite long so I appreciate the time you put in to correct it for me! I don't think it's necessary for me to type out everything in English so if you don't understand what I'm trying to say and you want it in English, just let me know the part you're unsure of and I'll post it.   ::    
L’

----------


## Spiderkat

> Oh, I only meant to say that I was three months old when I said my first word as a child so I wrote in, _J'avais trois mois._ 
> ....

 Your sentence explains by itself what I just wrote above and "J'avais trois mois..." is what you should write.   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]... 
L’

----------


## Kim_2320

Sorry, which one? 
Is it this one?
[i]J’ai re

----------


## Spiderkat

> ... 
> And if I was to explain how I had cut my leg, how would you translate the following to French: *I was swinging the garbage bag around as I was taking it out to the bin. The bag contained pieces of broken glass and as I was swinging it, the bag hit my leg and instantly, it started bleeding.*
> I thought it would be easier for you if you just simply translated that last part and since it saves time for me.

 As you know it's not helping you to ask me to translate without you giving a try first.   ::   
Je faisais balancer le sac poubelle tout en l'emportant dehors dans la poubelle. Le sac contenait des morceaux de verre et tout en le balan

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320]Sorry, which one? 
Is it this one?
[i]J’ai re

----------


## Kim_2320

> As you know it's not helping you to ask me to translate without you giving a try first.

  Wow.. yes, I agree. This is a project for me so it would be like cheating if I just asked you to translate everything...   ::   ::  
Well you have already translated it for me so I guess I'll have to use it, but I'll keep that in mind for the next time!   ::  
Thank you for letting me know. 
Okay, well here are the English sentences..  
My mother expected that the weather would be cool (as in refreshing), and so it wasn't what she had expected. (I used different words for _expected_) 
After, I strolled along the boardwalk and I climbed up the mountain.

----------


## Kim_2320

[quote=Spiderkat] J’ai re

----------


## Spiderkat

> ...
> Okay, well here are the English sentences..  
> My mother expected that the weather would be cool (as in refreshing), and so it wasn't what she had expected. (I used different words for _expected_) 
> After, I strolled along the boardwalk and I climbed* up the mountain.

 Ma m

----------


## Spiderkat

> Hmm, let me try it in English once again..
> I received the Academic Honors award ever since I was in grade six.
> Maybe it would help to leave _Acedmic Honors_ as the title of the award?

 I think it would be a good idea. 
On m'a remis l' « Academic Honors Award » puisque j'

----------


## Kim_2320

> I'm guessing you were just walking up and not doing some rock-climbing.

  Yes, that's true. 
Thanks.

----------


## heartfelty

Spiderkat, can you also please edit my French. I read that you are very very proficient. Would it be alright if you edit my translations (Engllish to French, French to English?) mostly French to English? Thanks for your kind consideration. Why am I studying French? I need it for Foreign Service exams. I also am studying Russian. A member of this forum is teaching me everyday. I need it too for Foreign Service exams.  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

Sure! We'll see what we can do for you.

----------

